
Work-Life Balance is BS - artur_makly
https://medium.com/desk-of-van-schneider/work-life-balance-is-bullshit-f51bf8b3767#.t9m9y8csn
======
mamurphy
>I strongly believe that every person can make a living doing something they
love. And often enough, it’s more of a mindset to become happy with your work.
Often it’s not the work that sucks, but how we see it.

>I remember, many years ago I asked a “Waste Collector” on the street what
happened that he has to work in this job? (notice how my question was with
negative assumptions in the first place)

>With a smile on his face he replied. “I’ve been working as a Garbage Guy for
more than 20 years now, I love this job and would never trade it for anything
else.”

This is a pleasant idea, but not everyone can convince themselves that they
love being a garbage man.

